# Does anyone ride Waterford bikes?



## jjvibes (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello I was wondering about the Waterford R33 does anyone race or ride this bike. or any Waterford for that matter.

thanks


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

jjvibes said:


> Hello I was wondering about the Waterford R33 does anyone race or ride this bike. or any Waterford for that matter.
> 
> thanks


I haven't but a very good racer from the LBS rides a R-33 and really swears by it.
In addition he rides a Calfee Tetra (he hated the Dragonfly and went back) and a slew of other nice bikes. The Waterford is the one he seems to have the most faith in. It's a really beautiful bike (black), beautifully built up, and it's great to see a really good racer still committed to good steel.

I would definitely recommend giving one a try.


----------



## sn69 (Dec 2, 2001)

*I've got an RS-22 on order at present.*

In fact, I placed it on order last week after a fitting and several months of deliberation. This week I'm expecting Waterford's initial CAD design for the frameset. Can't wait.

I recommend calling them if you've got questions. I called late on a Friday a few weeks ago, expecting an answering machine. In stead, a very nice gal (name escapes me at present) spoke to me for a while and then said she'd have somebody else call me with even more details. Sure enough, Richard Schwinn called a few minutes later. We talked for over an hour. 

They strike me as a company that harnesses the artisan build/design capabilities of a lot of the one man shops out there, but they do so with some of the assurances offered by a larger company (including their contemporaries like Serotta). 

Time will tell, but I'd be lying if I didn't admit that I'm excited as all getout! I'll post more as the process continues.
Scott


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

sn69 said:


> In fact, I placed it on order last week after a fitting and several months of deliberation. This week I'm expecting Waterford's initial CAD design for the frameset. Can't wait.
> 
> I recommend calling them if you've got questions. I called late on a Friday a few weeks ago, expecting an answering machine. In stead, a very nice gal (name escapes me at present) spoke to me for a while and then said she'd have somebody else call me with even more details. Sure enough, Richard Schwinn called a few minutes later. We talked for over an hour.
> 
> ...


Hey Scott,
Nice choice.
Do you have a build list yet?


----------



## sn69 (Dec 2, 2001)

*Yup:*

Most components are simply moving over from my Dean, particularly my Chorus gruppo, Pedalsoft stem, True Temper Carbonlight bars and my Aliante saddle. The hoops are basic OP's laced to Chorus hubs, although I've got a set of Reynold's Altas for go-fast purposes. The only additions I'm making will be a new King headset in either silver or pewter (leaning towards the latter given my color selections for the frame), a USE ti seatpost (matched in color by the pewter King), and an Ouzo Pro painted to match the frame. I'm still considering adding some Zero Gravity SS brakes for a touch of weight weenieism to offset everything else.

The color will be a medium metallic blue with cream seat tube and head tube panels. The fork will be 3/4 blue with bare carbon at the very bottom.

...A little traditional with the steel pipes and long wheelbase, a little modern with the comps..... This is my first custom, and I'm thoroughly engrossed in the process. It's a blast. The Dean was a good steed for four years, but her crit geo wasn't working well anymore with my current goals set on high distance cycling.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

jjvibes said:


> Hello I was wondering about the Waterford R33 does anyone race or ride this bike. or any Waterford for that matter.
> 
> thanks


These guys have been racing them for years and with success. - TF

http://www.teammackracing.com/


----------



## sn69 (Dec 2, 2001)

*As did pro triathlete Barb Lindquist.*

...On round-tubed steel no less in the sport that inherently infatuated with the latest/greatest/slipperiest (I know...I am one...it's a sickness, really).


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

sn69 said:


> This is my first custom, and I'm thoroughly engrossed in the process. It's a blast. The Dean was a good steed for four years, but her crit geo wasn't working well anymore with my current goals set on high distance cycling.


The second-best thing about custom is the process. Nice build. You'll be happy with it, I'm sure.
Have you tried the ZG's? Mixed reports either way (apparently the SS have a bit more force than the ti) but someday I'd like to try them too. $$$ though....

Careful with the King pewter: i got one for my ti bike thinking it would fit well...I found it horrible. It's more a lilac color than real pewter. I wish one could still get the King logo-less, but it's difficult now. You could get a King ti...$$$!!! (and heavier too  }


----------



## sn69 (Dec 2, 2001)

*I've a friend riding ZG Tis.*

He's a total, admitted, OCD weight weenie with a 14 pound Klein that would no doubt fold in two riding over modest chip seal. Nonetheless, he raves about his ZGs. I liked them well enough, but the dollar cost benefit from ss to ti doesn't meet my personal standards. I think the ss are the way to go for those of us with other financial realities. Then again, my Chorus brakes work swell.

Lilac, huh? Damn. I've wondered about that. Nowhere else, it seems, do pewter headsets look quite so enticing as on Sasha White's site. But, I'd imagine a fair bit of that is due to his uncanny artist's eye towards color contrasts. Perhaps I'll simply defer to silver (ti is way too much money). Ironically, my black CK on my Dean, also four years old, is starting to turn a discernable shade of deep purple (the color, not the band). Odd.

I've got a pewter Cane Creek Zolos that I'm about to mount in my tri bike (high stack that eliminates the need for any spacers), and it's a nice shade of Barney...no lilac there. Still, the Waterford shall have the standard King. No two ways about it....

If the CAD comes in this week, I'll post more details. You're right, this is a fun, fascinating process to be certain.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

sn69 said:


> He's a total, admitted, OCD weight weenie with a 14 pound Klein that would no doubt fold in two riding over modest chip seal. Nonetheless, he raves about his ZGs. I liked them well enough, but the dollar cost benefit from ss to ti doesn't meet my personal standards. I think the ss are the way to go for those of us with other financial realities. Then again, my Chorus brakes work swell.
> 
> Lilac, huh? Damn. I've wondered about that. Nowhere else, it seems, do pewter headsets look quite so enticing as on Sasha White's site. But, I'd imagine a fair bit of that is due to his uncanny artist's eye towards color contrasts. Perhaps I'll simply defer to silver (ti is way too much money). Ironically, my black CK on my Dean, also four years old, is starting to turn a discernable shade of deep purple (the color, not the band). Odd.
> 
> ...


Yep. I know a few like that over on WW.  Chorus/Record are fine. The Cane Creeks or Brew are a bit lighter, but I prefer dual pivot. At least ZG keeps tweaking, which I appreciate. They may let me demo their new cranks...that should be interesting!

Well, White's bikesa are all really well designed in terms of colors and are very coordinated. I like them but some are a bit too frilly for my taste. So, sure the pewter CK can work with some of his schemes. But I tell you it's a lilac shade, especially in the light, and I think that would be accentuated with the blue of your frame/fork. You should try to look at one live, if you can. I'd say silver, black, or if there's a blue that matches your frame color maybe?

My black CK has a bit of fade too, but it's not to bad. Not as bad as red which goes pink much quicker....


----------



## jjvibes (Jul 15, 2004)

cadence90 said:


> I haven't but a very good racer from the LBS rides a R-33 and really swears by it.
> In addition he rides a Calfee Tetra (he hated the Dragonfly and went back) and a slew of other nice bikes. The Waterford is the one he seems to have the most faith in. It's a really beautiful bike (black), beautifully built up, and it's great to see a really good racer still committed to good steel.
> 
> I would definitely recommend giving one a try.


Thank you for your feedback. I really love my RS-22 for training, long distance and commuting. With that in mind, I was thinking about the R33 for faster rides, and some races. It's hard not to get sucked into all the other brands/materials. At one point, I was wondering, "What's wrong with me?" no one rides steel in my local club rides, or the races I've been involved with. All I know I really like my RS-22!
Anyway, would your racer friend be available for a few thoughts? (via email is fine) 
Since I am a teacher with a limited income, I have to make sure I get what makes me happy and something I can ride for a long time. 
thank you.


----------



## sn69 (Dec 2, 2001)

*I didn't know they had a crank project in the works.*

Do you think you'll be at liberty to discuss them if you do the test?


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

sn69 said:


> Do you think you'll be at liberty to discuss them if you do the test?


Yes. Luckily I was selected!  
They will be delivered after Interbike.
Everything is very hush-hush on them now, but I assume they will release info at Interbike.
I am very intrigued and excited.
I will keep you posted.


----------



## sn69 (Dec 2, 2001)

*Interbike. It's always something.*

Scot Nichol of the soon-to-be resurrected Ibis told me that he'll unveil their new road and mountain designs at Interbike.

I hope this year's is more exciting than the past couple. Outside of Dario Pegoretti's uncanny and unique sense of cycle fashion, there hasn't been much that has inspired me. How about you?


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

jjvibes said:


> Anyway, would your racer friend be available for a few thoughts? (via email is fine)


Hi. I'm sorry...I should have been more clear. He worked as chief wrench at my LBS for a few years and we chatted often and got along. But then he moved on to an affiliate shop, too far for me to drive, and I lost track of him. Sorry I can't be of more help. I can say that I saw the bike a lot, talked about it a lot, it was really superb, and he was a guy who had his pick....


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

sn69 said:


> Scot Nichol of the soon-to-be resurrected Ibis told me that he'll unveil their new road and mountain designs at Interbike.
> 
> I hope this year's is more exciting than the past couple. Outside of Dario Pegoretti's uncanny and unique sense of cycle fashion, there hasn't been much that has inspired me. How about you?


Ibis is coming back? I did not know that. Nice bikes. I hope they improve their "management style", though....
I think Pegoretti's are pretty special, somehow it seems he's got it dialled in.
But there are so many great frames out there....
We'll see if there really is a 770g Litespeed (yea, right)...that really rides.  
I like my bike, Kish, for ti, but I know Jim pretty well by now and respect him a lot, so there's a sentimental connection too.
I think Crumpton is doing good work in carbon, and there will be the usual slew of carbon frames, some beautiful, some horrible.
I don't know if Campagnolo will show the 12-speed and the electronic gruppo, otherwise the usual tweaks, I guess.
Are you going? I'm not, but I'd like to.
You're in SD, right? Ever run into Bill Holland?


----------



## sn69 (Dec 2, 2001)

*Bill's shop (and JB's) is in*

Spring Valley, which, for all intents and purposes, might as well be in Tierra Del Fuego considering that I'm in Carlsbad. Still, I see a great many of his ti bikes on the road and admire them for their simplistic beauty and elegant designs. Last year or the year before he introduced some sort of latticed carbon ti design akin to Titus. Crazy expensive in the Ottrot range of expense. Neato, way neato...but way beyond my means in the same sense that if I had the money for one (or a Ferarri), I still wouldn't buy one.

Kish was on my short list along with Waterford. In fact, I studied your review at length and briefly talked with him via the internet. A trip to his bario would have been nice--I love it up there. The Waterford thing fell into place, though, and, well, such is life.

Dario. What can I say? I'm utterly in lust with his style, his designs, etc. He not only gets it, he defines it, whatever the sh!t "it" is. I travel to Italy frequently for work, and I've got to make time to visit his neck of the woods.

Yup, Ibis is emerging from the ashes. Google it (www.under-old-management.com I think) and you'll have a pleasant albeit enticing/teasing treat. Can't wait. My Spanky was (is...the father-in-law currently rides it) is a terrific bike. Scot Nichol gets it too. Let's hope the business side of his venture holds together.


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

jjvibes said:


> Hello I was wondering about the Waterford R33 does anyone race or ride this bike. or any Waterford for that matter.
> 
> thanks


Did you see this?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=37695


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

*Too bad*

That Richard Byrne's Holland ti got burned to a crisp in the SD fires a couple of years back.
That was a really nice bike. Uber WW.

Stop talking about Pegoretti, man!...you're making my head spin.  

If I could:
Kish ti (where did you read my review? Here or WW?)
Pegoretti Marcelo
Waterford R-33
Colnago C-50HM
Crumpton cross
Storck Scenario C1.0 (do you go to Hi-Tech often?)
etc etc I am a junkie for this stuff...  

Scot Nicol...did you ever read his eBay auctions of his old Ibis stuff? 
Pretty funny descriptions. The guy has a strange mind....


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

vol245 said:


> Did you see this?
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=37695


Really nice link, vol, thanks, I hadn't seen it.

@jvvibes: I do believe your mind is being made up for you....  What color?


----------



## sn69 (Dec 2, 2001)

*He was pretty damned funny*

in his email replies to the various begging/pleading querries I sent about Ibis' return. Cool dude indeed.

Alright, dream list:
1. RS-22 in a special classic stage geometry rather than the ubiquitous "sport" description....oh, wait, I've got one on order.
2. Peg Duende in the Faema paint scheme (came REALLY close in lieu of the Waterford)
3. Peg Luigino in Dario's paint du jour.
4. Restored or NOS 91-94 RB-1 with Superbe 7 speed comps. Hell yeah.
5. Vanilla anything.
6. Kirk Terraplane MRB.
7. Kish, Holland or Spectrum ti tri bike (I read your review here...watch WW for the stars 'n stipes Klein...that's my friend's)
8. Toei or Weigle randonneure rig
9. Merckx MXL or a Richard Sachs...classic steel racer

I've fingered that Storck at Hi Tech. I don't get down there all that often, but I've got friends who recently bought a C-50 and a Serotta Legend ST from them. Last time I was there, I drooled all over their 'Nago Presedente. I live closer to B & L and Nytro, though.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

*Bummer, man...*



sn69 said:


> 4. Restored or NOS 91-94 RB-1 with Superbe 7 speed comps. Hell yeah.


I sold mine a while back to make room for the Kish.
Great bike. Had it for years.


----------



## sn69 (Dec 2, 2001)

*I'm going to go to bed wimpering now.*

My wife will ask what's wrong, and in my inner four-year-old voice I'll mutter something about RB-1, Synergy and/or flat box crown.

If OES was around, he'd launch into a world-class diatribe.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

sn69 said:


> My wife will ask what's wrong, and in my inner four-year-old voice I'll mutter something about RB-1, Synergy and/or flat box crown.
> 
> If OES was around, he'd launch into a world-class diatribe.


LOL.
It was SO hard to sell that bike, I had it so long. It was really like letting an old friend go.
But it went to a good home.
And if that crazy coot were around, I'd have to retort with FIT.
(That and $$$, or the lack thereof...  )


----------



## jjvibes (Jul 15, 2004)

cadence90 said:


> Really nice link, vol, thanks, I hadn't seen it.
> 
> @jvvibes: I do believe your mind is being made up for you....  What color?


maybe green...for now I will save $$$ and see what happens next spring. I like taking my time...


----------

